# Cannondale F5 or Gary Fisher Piranha - 2009



## vfeezy11 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Cannondale F5 $690*
*Frame:* co2
*Wheels:* ?
*Componentry*: SRAM X.5 front derailleur, SRAM X.7 rear derailleur, avid mech disc brakes
*Shocks:* RockShox Dart3

*Gary Fisher Piranha $890*
*Frame:* Gold Series 6061 T6 aluminum, G2 Geometry, butted DT, cold-forged dropouts & BB
*Wheels:* Shimano M495 CenterLock disc hubs, Bontrager Ranger disc rims, 32h
*Componentry:* SRAM X.5 front derailleur, SRAM X.5 rear derailleur, SRAM X.5 shifters, Shimano FC-M4428 crank, Shimano M486 hydraulic disc brakes
*Shocks:* RockShox Tora SL Coil, 100mm travel, custom G2 offset

I would light trails and mountain climbing but mostly pavements. Please help me. Which would you pick and why?


----------



## NA1NSXR (May 8, 2008)

Whichever feels better on a ride, because that is what you will have to live with.

Looking both models up online, I feel that the Fisher has a slightly better component group overall and of course the custom fork and geometry.

The C-dale seems like the better value though components wise.

I don't think the components on the Fisher are worth $200 more than the cannondale, but it is arguably a more sophisticated design and the cannondale is more traditional.

I say test ride both. If the Fisher feels significantly better, buy it. If it is only a little better, about the same, or worse, then the Cdale gets the nod.


----------



## Himm (Aug 1, 2008)

*F5*

I have had the F5 2008 for about 45 days now. So far I have done some minor trail riding and some dirt road distance. I have no complaints on this bike once I adjusted the handlebar height and stem length. The seat kills on long rides so next I will begin researching a good seat upgrade.

Like the previous post said , go with what feels good.


----------



## BryanPendleton (Jul 7, 2008)

I have been shopping for a few monthes now and have ridden quit a few bikes. The CDale was my fav until a recent test ride on a GF G2. LOVE IT!. It has my name all over it. Its amazing how a degree here, and 1/4" there while change up the feel of a bike. The G2 frame is like a warm slipper on a cold dark night. I rode a Tassahara and a Marlin Disc. But I agree with Himm, which one fits best. You might consider the Marlin Disc, little cheaper than Piranha. I would get the bike that fits though. Components can be upgraded later.

But I am seeking the Piranha and the LBS says they will not get them for along time. I also found a discrepancy with GF data. Can anyone confirm the FORK on the Piranha? I have seen GF documentation that states RockShox Tora and have seen documentation that states RockShox Dart 2.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

BryanPendleton said:


> But I am seeking the Piranha and the LBS says they will not get them for along time. I also found a discrepancy with GF data. Can anyone confirm the FORK on the Piranha? I have seen GF documentation that states RockShox Tora and have seen documentation that states RockShox Dart 2.


The Piranha should come with the Tora SL coil fork as opposed to the Tora SL soloair that comes with the Tassajara. If a shop has the Dart on that bike they are just trying to pull one over.

Anyways, for the OP just go with the one that feels better, like previously stated. Components can be changed but you are stuck with the frame. The Cannondale is a great value but the extra money will be well spent, I think. Have you looked into any 08 models? Spend about the same amount of money and get better components. Let us know what you end up with.

Matt


----------



## mickeydawrenchwench (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the new 09 Piranha, just picked it up today, and hands down, its the kushest ride I've ever had on a bike, including some more expensive rides. Came with the Tora fork. The size small weighed 30lbs 3 oz on the bike scale at the shop, altogether. I did pick myself up a lighter wheelset, and plan on upgrading to the sram 990 cassette to cut some of the weight down, since I'm only 127lbs myself, and don't really feel like pushing extra beef. The sram x.5 shifters work fantastic, I was impressed at how smoothly and quickly it shifted. The brakes work fantastic, my first set of disc brakes, I had to remind myself to go easy on them. Overall, really sweet ride, rolls great, and I'm dying of curiosity to see how much the stock wheelset actually weighs, I can't find weights for the Bontrager Ranger rims or the stock trek/fisher wheelsets ANYWHERE. 

What can I say, I'm a Fisher freak, have been since the GF bikes first came out, I still have my old 96 Aquila. I do have to say though, the new G2 frames are the cats meow! I'm SUPER impressed with how easy it is, and better riding posture for me. This is my all over bike, for trails and getting around town, and I'm very impressed, came home with a lot more energy than I did from riding the same distance with the Aquila, even though they weigh the same (lot of upgrades on the Aquila). I have to say, Gary Fisher bikes are GREAT for modding out and its a wonderful way to work into a great frame and upgrade as you go. I do look forward to lightening the load on the Piranha, but I'm happy with the current components for now (save for the wheelset, just feels heavy).


----------



## BryanPendleton (Jul 7, 2008)

Probably shave some decent weight with just a tire change.


----------



## vfeezy11 (Sep 1, 2008)

i went with the GF. I am in love with it. I have only rode it a few short times, but so far I have no complaints. I want to get new tires. I want to do a little bit of everything, but mostly light trails and road. Any suggestions?


----------



## mickeydawrenchwench (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm just gonna shred these tires into the ground and then throw on the lighter wheelset with some decent grippy tires. I'm kinda partial to the panaracer fireXCpro's myself (the higher tpi version) but thats just because they feel more grabby on corners to me. Not the lightest in the world, but they sure grip fast on the steeps here in the PNW. (Okay, I'll admit it, I'm a wench, I like the color options too). Overkill though for light trails, and mostly town use, I suspect. For in town though, I'd not mind finding something a little more practical. Might just change the cassette and tires on the stock rims after the jones' are shredded, make those my in town rims. I'm dying to strip the stock wheelset down to bones and weigh it, just since it seems you can't find the actual weight listed ANYWHERE.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

vfeezy11 said:


> i went with the GF. I am in love with it. I have only rode it a few short times, but so far I have no complaints. I want to get new tires. I want to do a little bit of everything, but mostly light trails and road. Any suggestions?


Congrats on the new ride feezy. GF makes a great bike. As far as tires go, you should probably just wait until you wear through the ones you have. The Bontrager XR are the tires I believe you have and they should be fine for light trails and the road. Maybe later on you could get a new wheelset, street tires and new cassette, put the street tires and cassette on the old rims so you can make an easy change if you like.

Next thing you need to do though is post some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## mickeydawrenchwench (Sep 3, 2008)

feezy, did you get the silver or the red one? 

How do you post pics on this forum anyways?


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

yea id 2nd the panaracer fire xc pros, love em, ive been through 3 pairs, and if you want alittle extra width try the fire FR pro in a 2.4 size


----------



## vfeezy11 (Sep 1, 2008)

mickeydawrenchwench said:


> feezy, did you get the silver or the red one?
> 
> How do you post pics on this forum anyways?


I got the silver one. I'll post pics in a few days. work is keeping too busy to ride.

you can upload to www.imageshack.us and take the link of the photo and put it in a post.


----------



## BryanPendleton (Jul 7, 2008)

The wife gave me the green light to order up my bday present, so I anticipate my 09 Pirahna in another week. Silver, as I was told red would not be available for a few more months. Silver is probably more flexible color anyway. Unfortunately, with hurricane Ike just passing through ALL trails are a utter wreck.


----------

